# Bitte um Hilfe bei Code Fragmenten



## reschh (30. Okt 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe einen Fargenkatalog bekommen und stehe bei 4 davon leider auf der Leitung, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
P.s: Ich bin absoluter Neuanfänger im Sachen Programmieren etc.

Also 
1.) welche Aussagen zu , 
    char c= '-';
    res= +c;
    System.out.println(res);
sind richtig?:
a. Der Code führt auch zu einem Fehler beim Kompilieren, wenn man die Variable res
geeignet deklariert.
b. Die Variable res kann vom Typ double sein.
c. Ist die Variable res vom Typ int, ist die Ausgabe eine positive Zahl.
d. Die Variable res kann vom Typ char sein.

2.) String s= "1";
     int i= (int) s;
     System.out.println(i);
a. Bei der Ausführung wird eine Exception aufgrund des unerlaubten Casts in der
zweiten Zeile generiert.
b. Der Compiler meldet in der zweiten Zeile einen Fehler.
c. Die Ausgabe ist: 1

3) int i= (int) (1./0.);
    System.out.println(i);
a. Der Compiler meldet in der ersten Zeile einen Fehler.
b. Bei der Ausführung wird eine Exception aufgrund der Division durch Null generiert.
c. Die Ausgabe ist: Infinity
d. Die Ausgabe ist: 2147483647

4) char c= 1;
    System.out.println(-5%3 + c);
a. Die Ausgabe ist: -2
b. Die Ausgabe ist: -1
c. Die Ausgabe ist: 2
d. Der Code führt zu einem Fehler beim Kompilieren.


So hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen, wäre wirklich wichtig!
Schon mal besten Dank an alle die mir weiterhelfen!
mfg


----------



## Marco13 (30. Okt 2009)

Eigene Tipps?


----------



## reschh (30. Okt 2009)

also ich würd sagen 
1a
2b
3d
4b

aber ich weiß nciht ob damit alles beantwortet ist


----------



## Schandro (30. Okt 2009)

Versteh nicht warum du nach den Lösungen in einem Forum fragst. Compilier/Starte doch einfach den Code, dann siehst du was passiert
Oder willst du eine Erklärung, WARUM der Code das ausgibt was er ausgibt?


----------



## reschh (31. Okt 2009)

ja das habe ich auch! Wollte mich eben nur absichern, aber wird schon so alles seine richtigkeit haben!
Trotzdem danke


----------



## Marco13 (31. Okt 2009)

Ich hätte die gleichen Antworten gegeben. Das heißt NICHT, dass sie richtig sind, aber ... zumindest würden mit gute Gründe einfallen warum sie richtig sein _könnten_


----------



## tekal (1. Nov 2009)

erster schritt:
lad dir doch eine GUI runter, gib den code ein, liess die Fehlermeldung ab.

zweiter schritt:
Dann musst du halt noch durchlesen was kompiliert, also was man z.b. in eine char variable speichern kann. Das machst du halt bei jeder Aufgabe.

dritter schritt:
wichtig ist, das du im zweiten schritt verstehst, warum man bestimmte sachen so schreibt wie man es tut.
Guck im index des java tutorials von sun. ist english aber es ist gut. als programmierer brauchst du eh english.

außerdem kann ich dir wirklich nur das buch (Achtung Werbung!!!) "Head First- Java" empfehlen. es geht das ganze programmier Thema spielerisch an. gepaart mit dem sun tut im inet ist es wohl das beste was du machen kannst.


----------

